# Where to stay in Perth?



## nemesis

I been to Perth last month and found a few places which is nice. However, the main concern is the accommodation rental. It's very expensive. 
Any recommendation for a family of 4? 2 kids at 4 and 1


----------



## bahareh_1178

Hi,we are going to migrant to perth,I come from Iran and I don't have any good information about living there,could you help me and get me some information about there?I live with my husband and a kid.


----------



## nemesis

I do visited some places like canning vale, willetton, bullcreek, southern river and thornlie.
I think these places is very much family orientated.
BTW, if you're muslim, i don't think it's a problem to get 'halal' food there coz there's plenty of muslim groceries store there especially on the southern suburb.


----------



## bahareh_1178

we don't pay attention of "halal" food,but tnx for your advice...
we want to bring $40,000 with us.is it enough for 1young couple with a kid or not?
my hasband assessed as mechanical engineer and he familier with australian standards & we estimate he finds a job after 3 or 4 months.is that our fund good for us?


----------



## nemesis

It very much depends on your living lifetstyle.
Suggesting that homecooking, basics and renting a 2 bedroom apartment will easily cost you like AUD800/week or less. This is based on my calculation. May varies to different family. 
Raw food is cheap, dining out is very expensive.


----------



## stalukder

I am also coming to Perth this August. But I yet not rent any place. I wish to move with my 2.5 year old daughter and my wife. I am actively searching for unit/apartment. Better price would be 300-350 per week. 

I would be happy if anyone help me in this regards.


----------



## nemesis

Try to surf realestatedotcomdotau
or gumtreedotcomdotau


----------



## stalukder

nemesis said:


> Try to surf realestatedotcomdotau
> or gumtreedotcomdotau


Thanks for the suggestion!! Should I apply via agency or the owner of the property. I found there are several type of category. Please suggest me the best way.


----------



## onederland

Hi all,

A few other good real estate websites with WA listings:

reiwa.com.au - Perth real estate WA, property land new homes developments for sale rent REIWA or www.domain.com.au.

Nice suburbs with not too high rentals would be Rockingham/Warnbro/Safety Bay areas. Not far from train stations and lots of bus routes around the areas. About 45 rough minutes drive from the city of 30 odd minutes on the train.

My favourite suburb in the south would be Secret Harbour but it's a little more expensive.


----------



## Bennyp

Hey mate,

Have a look here: Houses for Rent in Perth, WA - CENTURY 21 Australia
It's houses for rent in surrounding suburbs of Perth. Unfortunately, Australia is generally pretty pricey when it comes to property.

All the best!


----------



## zeeshan.ahmad

Hi All
We are moving to Perth in March / April 2014. My wife got admission in Murdoch University. We are family of 4. One kid @ 4 & other at 2. Please guide us which location / area will be economical & with easy access. For initial months, we want to keep our monthly expenses up to 2500 AUD.
Thanks.


----------



## Andrea_22

Can anyone recommend any areas for me to look to just to get an idea on prices etc? I plan to move out next year from the UK and get a job as a nurse, Im 22 so don't want a secluded area, bars, restaurants and gym near by. But also don't want to live in the main city as i think it will be too expensive.


----------

